# Installing 3/8" Fuel Line With Body on Frame



## aeconfidential (Jul 11, 2015)

Hello, hoping to get some guidance or advise on installing new fuel line. I have a 1965 Pontiac GTO with 5/16" fuel line. Car was previously restored, but they replaced the original 5/16" fuel line with the same size. It has a 1971 built Pontiac 455 and I want to upgrade to 3/8" fuel line and add a Holley mechanical fuel pump. My question is, how hard is it to replace the fuel line with the body on the car? When I ordered the fuel line, I was told I'd have to loosen the left rear bolt (that attaches the body to the frame) to get the fuel line over the frame. I was wondering if I get 4 jack stands that extend up to about 2 feet, would that work for installing the fuel line? I'm hoping to learn how to install the 3/8" fuel line by removing the 5/16" fuel line. I'd appreciate any guidance or advise before I try to tackle this task. Thanks.


----------



## allpawl66 (May 9, 2008)

Change the sending unit in tank to a 3/8 as well .


----------



## aeconfidential (Jul 11, 2015)

I do have a 3/8" fuel sending unit ready to go in as well. Thanks.


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

I did this job on my 66 lemans last year, I don't recall if I had to take a body bolt off, think i just slipped it behind and over but I have it on the proper factory routing. the hard part is having room to work.

and you must slip in the back of the line and don't bolt it down...easier with the gas tank out as you can move the line and turn it as you have to navigate it through the front frame...so you go in the back....then at front send a snake through the frame from the front of the car and tie the line to it.....solidly...

duct tape...strong wire even better and thinner.....you will need a helper one to feed it through and one to pull on the front end...

I did it on a lift, but on a creeper about 3 feet up, standing would be even better...

the line has some flex but don't kink it...with it not fastened in the back you can flex and move it and turn it to get it through the front frame...go slow...

you will get it...I had two lines a a feed and a return....some cars AC had those and it keep:thumbsup::thumbsup: fuel cooler....but you will get it....


----------

